# cloning temps



## techrons78 (Apr 12, 2015)

How do you guy keep temps low while cloning living in a hot environmental place? I tried ice but wanted something easier..it there is anything.


----------



## zem (Apr 13, 2015)

on the contrary, you need your temps warmer in cloning. if it's crazy hot like 100, then yes, bringing them down to the 80's helps. but people are normally raising temps to the 80's rather than lowering them


----------

